# Bidouille DJ



## iceteax (28 Mai 2011)

salut a tous, voila j'ai un Macbook blanc 13 2010.

je l'utilise pour mixé avec serato.

j'ai en projet de le transformer en "platine".

mai je ne trouve pas ce que je veux.
je cherche une Dalle tactile capacitive en 15"...

et la impossible, vous connaissez peux etre vous ou je peux trouver ca...?

merci 


edit: voila l'idée :


----------



## iceteax (7 Juin 2011)

upppp les amis :'(


----------



## niph (8 Juin 2011)

http://www.maisondunumerique.com/ecran-tactile-open-frame-de-15-resistive-5-fils-serie-md-15.html

deux secondes de recherche google  amuse toi bien !


----------



## iceteax (9 Juin 2011)

heuuu le prix.... ya des 10 pouce resistif a 60euros sur ebay...


----------



## niph (9 Juin 2011)

ouais ben faut savoir hein ! Débrouille toi un peux  si j'ai eu des résultats en 5min avec google c'est que t'as absolument pas cherché ! En plus ce type de produit est toujours hyper cher, alors quand tu le prends en grand format faut pas s'étonner


----------



## macxbar (26 Juillet 2011)

bonjour 

un ipad fait largement l'affaire .
Je développe: touchOSC installé sur le pad , touchOSC editor installé sur le macbookpro et osculator également installé sur le mac.

Il suffit juste de créer un réseau sur le mac pour faire communiquer le pad et le mbp via osculator...
Perso je l'utilise avec traktor et c'est terrible, plus besoin de trimballer mes platines.

De nombreux tuto existe sur le net.

Il y a même mieux comme le pad gère le midi via touchosc.
Tu peux devellopper tes propres templates sur touchOSC editor et recréer exactement la config de serato.


----------

